# I need a listening ear



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I have a great vet (meaning his prices are low, hehe) but he's not happy about doing the blood tests for me.
I don't mind doing them myself, but I already had him do research on WADDL (when he's so busy, which he is), and it seems rude to do it myself after all that. NEXT time I will do it myself! But meanwhile, we've already told him we're coming tomorrow to get it done, and I'm sure he considers me very particular, ignorant, and difficult to work with. Sigh.
On top of all that, he makes a big deal of the fact that most of my goats don't have tattoos. Now he's absolutely right that tattoos certainly make everything simpler and more dependable - people can't cheat as much. But that's a separate issue, isn't it? (Just FYI, I think I'm going to start doing tattoos after this.)
Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a molehill. But I feel so bad about making him bend over backwards for me.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a dummy by tattoo u mean a brand? a way to tell one goat from another. .......does a tattoo make it easier to draw blood? I personally have no problems as i retired from Medical Background and can do injections lung check bp checks or draw blood etc. not much diff just remember it a goat not a human the protocol is the same.

so i guess it sounds like u are insulted by your vets request. i might also be insulted if it were me. i rescue goats and so there is only the peoples word on what they are or not and my investigation as far as i can to see if i have a nubian or whatever. the ones i rescue it matters not to me i am saving a life is how i look at that. he may refer to the tattoo to match to the blood to prove it is the goat it is supposed to be.

but is it not your right or your decision to either register tattoo or not?

as long as he gets paid for work he does why should he be that way?
is he trying to get u to let him do the tattoo's and blood draw to make more 
money even if he is reasonably priced they like to stick those add on's like a school tax on our water bill. idk. i guess i would switch vets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is ridiculous of a vet to insist that tattooing is the only way...you do not need to tattoo your goats... just because he says so...and... you are paying that vet for his services....that is how he makes a living....so don't feel bad ...that you are over working him or that he is too busy... that he doesn't want to do blood work..... He chose that profession and he should do his job.....don't change your ways to make him happy ...he should be respecting you.. as his customer.....and the care and love for animals... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd cancel and draw my own blood and send it in. Waddl doesn't ask for tattoo or anything, they don't need that info. 

Its simple and straight forward. You pull blood, number and name each sample. Use sheet of paper and number and name each. List each test you want done and mail off to WADDL via USPS priority. They will bill you or you can send a check. 

Forms can be found on their website. (I can give you the link when I get home)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Honestly, he has no right to complain if he's offering that service. He should have just said they don't offer that, but instead he decided to learn how to do all that to send samples into WADDL. Sounds like he just doesn't like dealing with this kind of stuff. And tattoos have nothing to do with the testing...he has no right to tell you what you should and should not do regarding tattoos on your animals.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I feel much better knowing I'm not being unreasonable. Stacey, I got all set to do my own testing, but after talking to my dad we decided for certain reasons to let the vet do it. I'll talk to him again and maybe he'll say to just do it myself. (I have to say, I have the awesomest dad in the world. One of the many reasons is that he likes the goats almost as much as I do! :greengrin: ) Thanks again! :grouphug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Toler Boers- a tatoo is actually a Tatoo that is either put in the ears or for the LaManchas, it is in their tail web. 

I'm sorry milkmaid. (((


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone! I feel much better knowing I'm not being unreasonable. Stacey, I got all set to do my own testing, but after talking to my dad we decided for certain reasons to let the vet do it. I'll talk to him again and maybe he'll say to just do it myself. (I have to say, I have the awesomest dad in the world. One of the many reasons is that he likes the goats almost as much as I do! :greengrin: ) Thanks again! :grouphug:


 Your so welcome.... :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I know there have been some horror stories about vets lately but maybe he has a good reason for suggesting the tattoo (and I thought my goat vet was abrupt too, but i have come to the realization that he is kind of an introvert - he knows his stuff, but he's not real personable) 

Anyway, I am in a dog club and about 8 years ago there was a HUGE debate about vaccines and whether we should require them for dogs using our facility (our bylaws said yes) I just thought you always got shots and I learned way more about titres than I ever wanted to. But NYS wants everyone to have rabies and I don't think they allow titres for it unless there is a proven medical need for your dog not to be vaccinated. So someone told me a story about how they avoid the rabies vaccine by going to the free clinics and switching dogs - i don't recall all the details, but it showed me how dishonest people can be - so maybe the vet has to deal with things like that - my goats have distinctive markings, but don't some breeds look alot alike? (and I know my dog from other Irish Setters, but I wouldn't be able to tell my breeder's dogs apart) 

Did he say you had to register them, or he just wanted them tattooed? I tattooed my unregistred ND for identification, and wrote it down in my records.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

@ got my goat......oook so it is a way of identification..i see. i just think that vet is a nerd wad and shouldn't be telling her to tattoo it's her choice and did i read that he is prob sending the blood draws to waddl anyway?

he's just opinionated and she (milkmaid) should do what she is comfortable with.

You all rock. I love this site. hlala:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

PznIvy - yeah, it's for ID and to minimize dishonesty. For those reasons I think I'll start doing it. Not that I would be dishonest, but so people know I am honest.  
We cancelled the blood drawing for today, and I'll do it myself.


----------

